# Windows XP bleibt bei Installation stehen ! BITTE HELFT MIR...



## Sebastian (22. August 2003)

Wollte Windows XP Prof. neuinstallieren aber bei der Installtion wo er die ganzen Treiber lädt bleibt er einfach stehen (schwarzer Bildschirm mit Cursor oben links). Ich kann dann nur noch den PC abschalten. Ich weiß nicht ob es was zu bedeuten hat aber es passiert wenn er den Treiber NTFS-Dateisystem laden will. Ok habe dann meine Festplatte in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut und wollte da eben Win XP installieren und dann die Platte wieder zurück in den anderen Rechner, aber es tritt dasselbe Problem auf.... 

Dieses Problem tritt aber nur bei XP auf alle anderen Betriebssystem lassen sich einwandfrei installieren 

Ok, das hieß dann für mich das die Platte kaputt sein muß, ich baute diese aus und musste feststellen das ein Pin abgebrochen ist. So hab mir dann einen neue Seagate 120GB Festplatte bestellt, diese eingebaut und was passiert wieder dieser Fehler...

Das kann doch echt nicht sein oder was ist das verdammt nochmal für ne e

System

QDI Kinetiz K7V8371
AMD Athlon 500 Mhz
384 MB SDRAM
Elsa Gladiac 511 (Geforce 2MX/400)


----------



## Scorp (22. August 2003)

mhhh...
hasst du vielleicht n RAID Controller o.ä. ?


----------



## Sebastian (22. August 2003)

Nein IDE ATA-66


----------



## Eyewitness (22. August 2003)

Kann ein Problem mit den BIOS Einstellungen sein, mußte mal durchschauen, Energieoptionen, IRQ Belegung, DMA, etc. Wenn es da eventuell einen Gerätekonflikt gibt, kommste ned weiter. Ansonsten kann es ja noch sein, daß Du noch weitere Karten drin hast, die Probleme machen, daher würde ich in dem Fall einfach mal alles rausnehmen und die Sachen nachträglich installieren.


----------



## Sebastian (22. August 2003)

Hab schon alles probiert  Geht leider auch nicht ...

*argh* was ist das nur für ne e ?


----------



## Scorp (22. August 2003)

... kommt zwar so gut wie nie vor, aber ist dein IDE kabel schrott?


----------



## Sebastian (22. August 2003)

Hab gerade mal das von den DVD/CD LW genommen und es passiert dasselbe !

Langsam krieg ich echt zuviel, woran kann das denn wohl liegen ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. August 2003)

Bei solchen Problemen eignet sich der Customer-Support von Microsoft relativ gut. Die kennen ihre Fehler


----------



## Sebastian (22. August 2003)

Nun ja, aber muss man da nicht seine Seriennummer angeben ? Und das ist immer so ne Sache


----------

